
MOOCs Are Still Rising, at Least in Numbers - dhawalhs
http://chronicle.com/blogs/wiredcampus/moocs-are-still-rising-at-least-in-numbers/57527
======
F2468
It seems to be going in that direction, but I really hope MOOCs get integrated
in traditional formal education. Options for proctored exams that lead to
university credit and degrees would be a huge gamechanger.

~~~
devnonymous
IMHO, the game-changer would be anything that can replace the need for
university credit and degrees to assess suitability and ability for a job.
That's the only purpose that degrees serve for the majority of graduates. Co-
incidentally I wrote about that earlier today:

[https://medium.com/@lonetwin/moocs-are-not-the-answer-
they-a...](https://medium.com/@lonetwin/moocs-are-not-the-answer-they-are-the-
first-step-3cc62c30fc28#.gio87iak2)

(almost the entire same thing as the comment on this HN submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10423565](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10423565)
)

